# 2007 Powerstroke things to look for/ be worried about???



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys, my uncle is looking at a 2007 ford f550 diesel... Were there any issues with these motors? Thanks guys, David.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Get an OASIS report from a ford dealer. The 6.0 power stroke is a good motor if you take care of it. Always use motorcraft filters! Nothing else. Change all fluids when recommended, period. I have an 
07 F-350 CC SB that has been awesome to me. I just turned 86,000 miles and have had no major issues. There is a lot of chatter about these motors being junk, but most of the problems can be traced back to abuse, poor maintenance, and cheap filters. Most of the "issues" were taken care of by 2005-6


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, most of the issues were ironed out by 07 but I would never trust a 6.0.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, the truck has 69,000 miles so if he goes to buy it we'll make sure to get an oasis report, carfax?... Also did all of the 550's have locking hubs if they had 4x4? The ad dosen't say 4x4, but it dosen't say 2x4, and in the picture it dosen't look like the locking hubs...


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think in 99 they started all having lockouts if they were 4wd. It still maybe shift on the fly but it will still have lockouts. I have an 07 6.0 and I think it is a fine motor, and no complaints on the truck either.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks nice. I'm pretty sure even the newest trucks still have the locking hubs. I know my '06 F550 work truck did.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

David that is a 4x4 I see the lock outs they are silver and I see the Dana 60 axle also. If it was 2wd. that has a I beam style axle (its hard to explain over the computer) so IMO its deff 4x4

Nice looking truck also.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. I remembered there where a bunch of problems with 6.0's but couldn't remember what yrs. Also Pete thanks, now that I look closer I see something that looks like locking hubs in the center or the wheel... Thanks guys!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I would have a good Ford dealer check it out before you buy it. They can run a few tests on it to tell you if your injectors are all good. They can also check the oil cooler, EGR, and FICM. Make sure the batteries are good, because if they are getting week they put out less voltage to the FICM which in turn puts out less voltage to the injectors and causes them to fail. I would recommend installing an EDGE insight CS to monitor the trucks vital signs. I have mine set to watch EGT, EOT, and ECT. If your EOT is more than 15 degrees hotter than your ECT, your oil cooler is probably on its way out. The EDGE just plugs into your OBD2 port, You also need to add an EGT probe in the exhaust which connects to the EDGE CS as well, then it will watch your EGT for you too. It may sound like a lot but its really easy to do and will give you peace of mind while towing and working the truck. I love mine and will buy another when I upgrade trucks.

EOT.... engine oil temp
ECT.... engine coolant temp
EGT.... exhaust gas temp.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Pull the luel filter off on the frame rail. See if there is any rusty looking matter. The fuel tanks on the 450-550 trucks that are mounted behind the rear axle are prone to delaminating and rusting from the inside out. Also you can put the bed up and remove the sending unit swipe your finger around on the inside of the tank . All of these tanks will do it ,its just a matter of when. The matter will plung the filters and reduce pressure to the injectors causing them to go bad.To replace the tank and flush the injection system at the dealer will be just under 3k. Or you can replace the tank every couple years for about 800 if you do it all yourself. Clean fuel and air are the most important thing in these trucks.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Marek;1190735 said:


> Pull the luel filter off on the frame rail. See if there is any rusty looking matter. The fuel tanks on the 450-550 trucks that are mounted behind the rear axle are prone to delaminating and rusting from the inside out. Also you can put the bed up and remove the sending unit swipe your finger around on the inside of the tank . All of these tanks will do it ,its just a matter of when. The matter will plung the filters and reduce pressure to the injectors causing them to go bad.To replace the tank and flush the injection system at the dealer will be just under 3k. Or you can replace the tank every couple years for about 800 if you do it all yourself. Clean fuel and air are the most important thing in these trucks.


 Is this on 450 and 550's only? Never heard of such a thing. Never seen anything about it on powerstroke.org either.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks so much guys!! I talked him out of buying the 550. (he's a lawyer who wants a small dump truck to play with) I wish he would buy it but for what he wants to do I think it's to big. I found an 03 F350 7.3 that I'm almost positive I can convince him to buy, I've heard many good things about the 7.3 so I feel a bit more comfortable recommending this 350 to him. Thanks again for your help guys!


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

not sure if anyone mentioned this yet but powerstrokehelp.com is great . he has a ton of great videos on youtube and his website. watch those if you want to learn about the powerstroke engine and diesel.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

*powerstroke diesel info*

I found this guy on youtube and he also has a website that seems to be a master of the powerstroke diesel engine. my advice is to check out all this videos over and over and over again lol just like i did. The website is powerstrokehelp.com and youtube just type in powerstrokehelp

I bow to the 1997 F350 XLT 4x4 reg cab 7.3l turbo diesel ussmileyflag


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

bacwudzme;1190469 said:


> David that is a 4x4 I see the lock outs they are silver and I see the Dana 60 axle also. *If it was 2wd. that has a I beam style axle (its hard to explain over the computer) so IMO its deff 4x4*
> 
> Nice looking truck also.


Not true. 450s and 550s have a SFA regardless of drivetrain.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

WhitePowerPlowr;1191695 said:


> I found this guy on youtube and he also has a website that seems to be a master of the powerstroke diesel engine. my advice is to check out all this videos over and over and over again lol just like i did. The website is powerstrokehelp.com and youtube just type in powerstrokehelp


Powerstrokehelp.com is an AWESOME website! He tells you the truth with no BS. The truth is the 6.0 is a strong running engine as long as you take care of them and use the right parts when you service them. As long as you get an 05 or newer with a clean oasis you should be good. The 06 and 07 year 6.0L PSD has had less warranty claims combined than any 1 year of the 7.3L (according to powerstrokehelp.com). You just cant beat that.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.truckinginfo.com/maintenance/news-detail.asp?news_id=69386&news_category_id=81


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

That powerstroke help guy is a dumb ass. In one of this videos he has someone crank the motor over while he's holding the fan to thread it on. and some of the other things I have seem him do and big no no's.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

JCark;1192036 said:


> The 06 and 07 year 6.0L PSD has had less warranty claims combined than any 1 year of the 7.3L (according to powerstrokehelp.com). You just cant beat that.


Yeeeeah ok


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Where is this truck located? Is there a link?


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

the 7.3l has been around alot longer than these new engines and there must be more 7.3l engines produced than 6.0 to date. compare apples to apples with a proper time frame and the volume of engines produced. the new engines are getting better but not to the fault of ford but the govt with more laws for modern vehicles as he said more parts are required and more parts equal more **** to break. we'll see what happens. all the guys i know on 7.3l have never replaced injectors and the couple close guys i know with 6.0 have gone through 2-3 sets of injectors. get ready for the snow this is serious business people ha Thumbs Up


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

02powerstroke;1192382 said:


> Yeeeeah ok


Hey if you don't believe it look it up. This was taken right from wikipedia...

"in the 2006 year model the 6.0 had the lowest rate of warranty claims across the board for Ford Motor Company when compared to all of Ford's gas and diesel engines."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Power_Stroke_engine

I'm just trying to state the facts. The 6.0 gets a bad rap because of the first 2 years they were out, people don't even realize how reliable the later model years are. Ill take my 6.0 over a 7.3 any day, more HP, more torque stock and when properly maintained just as reliable.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

JCark;1192420 said:


> Hey if you don't believe it look it up. This was taken right from wikipedia...
> 
> "in the 2006 year model the 6.0 had the lowest rate of warranty claims across the board for Ford Motor Company when compared to all of Ford's gas and diesel engines."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Power_Stroke_engine
> ...


yeahs the the only line in that article that says (citation needed). I just don't believe it everyone I have known with a 6.0 has had head stud issues. I agree once studded and the egr's deleted it would blow the doors off a 7.3 any day of the week


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

02powerstroke;1192541 said:


> yeahs the the only line in that article that says (citation needed). I just don't believe it everyone I have known with a 6.0 has had head stud issues. I agree once studded and the egr's deleted it would blow the doors off a 7.3 any day of the week


And why are they having head stud issues..... elevated cylinder pressures because a programmer was installed? EGR's generally go bad due to operating out of stock power levels.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

02powerstroke;1192541 said:


> yeahs the the only line in that article that says (citation needed). I just don't believe it everyone I have known with a 6.0 has had head stud issues. I agree once studded and the egr's deleted it would blow the doors off a 7.3 any day of the week


With an 06 or newer 6.0 you dont NEED those mods to have a reliable engine. We could argue about this all day but the fact is if u give me a bone stock 06 6.0 powerstroke and a bone stock 03 7.3 powerstroke, the 06 will still blow the doors of the 7.3. Every time I drive a 7.3 its disappointing compared to driving my 6.0. Again I'm not saying the 7.3 is bad, its a good reliable engine but the fact is its out dated, even the 6.0 is outdated. Driving the 6.0 is disappointing compared to the 6.4's. The point I'm trying to make here is that if you take care of them properly even in stock configuration (again we're talking 06 and 07) they are just as reliable and there are millions of fleets out there that prove this.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

JCark;1193252 said:


> Again I'm not saying the 7.3 is bad, its a good reliable engine but the fact is its out dated, even the 6.0 is outdated. Driving the 6.0 is disappointing compared to the 6.4's. The point I'm trying to make here is that if you take care of them properly even in stock configuration (again we're talking 06 and 07) they are just as reliable and there are millions of fleets out there that prove this.


I guess time will only tell. I wonder how many 6.0's will be on the road in twenty years.

All I know is that my 7.3 goes up in value every time Ford makes an engine change. payup


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

cold_and_tired;1193555 said:


> I guess time will only tell. I wonder how many 6.0's will be on the road in twenty years.
> 
> All I know is that my 7.3 goes up in value every time Ford makes an engine change. payup


Cold and tired, how do you like your 7.3 for plowing??? This dump won't plow alot, but it will do some.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1193779 said:


> Cold and tired, how do you like your 7.3 for plowing??? This dump won't plow alot, but it will do some.


I love it! Lots of bottom end grunt and it sips fuel. It does better on fuel than the skids do.

My 7.3 gives me peace of mind. I don't have the EGR, DPF, DEF or variable vein turbo issues to worry about. It's a very simple engine with simple electronics. I may not win any drag races but I doubt she will ever go for a ride on a tow truck.

I'm both excited and fearful for the day that I buy a truck with one of the new engines. I haven't heard or read too many bad things about the new 6.7 Ford engine. Maybe they got it right on their first try.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

JCark;1192420 said:


> Hey if you don't believe it look it up. This was taken right from wikipedia...
> 
> "in the 2006 year model the 6.0 had the lowest rate of warranty claims across the board for Ford Motor Company when compared to all of Ford's gas and diesel engines."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Power_Stroke_engine
> ...


To state the facts. I had a 2008 with 30k miles on it, all maint done by Ford. It sh...t the bed one day. Took it to Ford dealer. Stated well it was due to oil changing be done wrong and so on, injectors dirty due to bad maint, had all the records told them to talk to my sales guy and showed them all the records. Fact, Ford bought the truck back for 2k less that what I gave for it, Oh I was one of the believers that thought they had worked out the problems out , Car facts at this point shows none of the issues, it shows it went back as a trade. So I know ford bought some of the 6.0 back and it makes me wonder if it was just to keep the records clean....hmmmmm


----------



## Castlerockmo (Nov 8, 2010)

I had an 05 

New injector sleeves
New turbo 
Oil cooler
Egr

Before it was out of warranty

Then at 150,000 Craked head. So I traded it off. I was told by the shop manager at my dealership I should consider my self one of the luck ones that I had a lot less problems than most people.

I WIll NEVER own another 6.0. As far as stock for stock it has a lot more power than a 7.3 but atleast a 7.3 would stay out of the shop.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

clydebusa;1193884 said:


> To state the facts. I had a 2008 with 30k miles on it, all maint done by Ford. It sh...t the bed one day. Took it to Ford dealer. Stated well it was due to oil changing be done wrong and so on, injectors dirty due to bad maint, had all the records told them to talk to my sales guy and showed them all the records. Fact, Ford bought the truck back for 2k less that what I gave for it, Oh I was one of the believers that thought they had worked out the problems out , Car facts at this point shows none of the issues, it shows it went back as a trade. So I know ford bought some of the 6.0 back and it makes me wonder if it was just to keep the records clean....hmmmmm[/QUOTE
> 
> Those are the facts about your truck. Not every truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, I found a 7.3 I think he's going to buy, peace of mind for both me and him, also the truck won't be worked to hard so it should be all good..


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*6.0*



clydebusa;1193884 said:


> To state the facts. I had a 2008 with 30k miles on it, all maint done by Ford. It sh...t the bed one day. Took it to Ford dealer. Stated well it was due to oil changing be done wrong and so on, injectors dirty due to bad maint, had all the records told them to talk to my sales guy and showed them all the records. Fact, Ford bought the truck back for 2k less that what I gave for it, Oh I was one of the believers that thought they had worked out the problems out , Car facts at this point shows none of the issues, it shows it went back as a trade. So I know ford bought some of the 6.0 back and it makes me wonder if it was just to keep the records clean....hmmmmm


I believe the 2008 was available with the 6.4 not the 6.0!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

new2chevy;1194294 said:


> I believe the 2008 was available with the 6.4 not the 6.0!


Yeah the 6.4 turned out to be somewhat of a dud as well. I think he was pointing out that his 6.4 was bought back and it was shown as a trade not a buy back and that some of the 6.0's may have gone through the same thing and were then re-sold.

Stay away from any 6.0's with low miles, they have spent most of their lives in the shop.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

excav8ter;1193949 said:


> clydebusa;1193884 said:
> 
> 
> > To state the facts. I had a 2008 with 30k miles on it, all maint done by Ford. It sh...t the bed one day. Took it to Ford dealer. Stated well it was due to oil changing be done wrong and so on, injectors dirty due to bad maint, had all the records told them to talk to my sales guy and showed them all the records. Fact, Ford bought the truck back for 2k less that what I gave for it, Oh I was one of the believers that thought they had worked out the problems out , Car facts at this point shows none of the issues, it shows it went back as a trade. So I know ford bought some of the 6.0 back and it makes me wonder if it was just to keep the records clean....hmmmmm[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

clydebusa;1195654 said:


> excav8ter;1193949 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a true statement I haven't owned every truck!
> ...


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

if you have a chance to buy a clean 6.0, buy it. Just know what youre getting into. Not all trucks have problems, but some do.

The route to the 6.0 problems is the Ford gold coolant, it contains silicates that when put under such high temps/EGTs they fall out of suspension and gel up clogging the oil cooler. When the cooling passages in the oil cooler become clogged the coolant cant cool the oil but it also cannot flow through to get to the EGR cooler to cool the exhaust gasses causing it to rupture. When the EGR cooler ruptures the cylinder pressures go up immensly and lift the heads due to International using TTY Headbolts clamping the heads in a pattern that doesnt cover enough of ground to prevent lifing the heads; going along to this problem is Fords specs for the heads flatness, its awful and most trucks left the factory with heads less than flat. Factory tuning is awful, Ford is getting better with updated flashes that really help with making it safer to run, but an SCT with custom tunes from Innovative, Gearhead,Quick Tricks, Truck Source Diesel, KEM all with give you a much safer more reliable truck.

So my advice to you is get the oasis report and see whats been done. The 6.0 LOVEs to be driven, and worked. You have to otherwise it will gives you problems, dont baby it and let it sit, it will fight back.

If you do find that you will buy the truck i must say setting aside some money to put into the truck to bullet proof it before more headaches come.

- Get gauges (Edge Insight monitor is Key here to monitor ECT and EOT, their temperature delta at highway cruising shouldn't be greater than 15* from each other)

If the temps are within spec i would suggest only flushing the coling system and refilling with a CAT EC-1 Rated ELC and a coolant filter.

If not...
- Flush the cooling system with VC9 and replace the oil cooler
- At this time an EGR delete should make its way in there 
- turboback exhaust with cat delete, crucial for EGT's get them as low as possible
- custom tuning


dont believe all the horror stories you hear about these trucks. Every truck has their issues, Ford Just sold double if not tripple the diesels that GM and Chrysler sold thats why you heard so many problems with them. If youre that worried dont buy the truck, you cant be affraid to own it either. I bought mine with 149k on it and dont regret it one bit, but then again i did my research on these trucks for months before I made the jump... good luck. 

PM me with any questions you might have :waving:


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

ATouchofGrass;1196090 said:


> if you have a chance to buy a clean 6.0, buy it. Just know what youre getting into. Not all trucks have problems, but some do.
> 
> The route to the 6.0 problems is the Ford gold coolant, it contains silicates that when put under such high temps/EGTs they fall out of suspension and gel up clogging the oil cooler. When the cooling passages in the oil cooler become clogged the coolant cant cool the oil but it also cannot flow through to get to the EGR cooler to cool the exhaust gasses causing it to rupture. When the EGR cooler ruptures the cylinder pressures go up immensly and lift the heads due to International using TTY Headbolts clamping the heads in a pattern that doesnt cover enough of ground to prevent lifing the heads; going along to this problem is Fords specs for the heads flatness, its awful and most trucks left the factory with heads less than flat. Factory tuning is awful, Ford is getting better with updated flashes that really help with making it safer to run, but an SCT with custom tunes from Innovative, Gearhead,Quick Tricks, Truck Source Diesel, KEM all with give you a much safer more reliable truck.
> 
> ...


I've heard that mixing the premium gold coolant which is propylene glycol based with ethylene glycol based coolant is what gums up in the radiator too. You seem to know your stuff, does that sound familiar at all? I know a few people have told me that which is why I haven't swapped the coolant.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

No i havent ever heard of that happening, its still does that because there must be some of the old coolant in the system, which is still causing the coolant to break down and gel up. The only proper way to flush the cooling system in a 6.0 is when youre replacing the oil cooler. BEFORE you replace the cooler you flush the system withe Fords VC9 which removes casting sands from the block and all the goo left behind from the silicates. The oil cooler act as a filter in itself which is why it clogs, so after doing this your cooler with completely clogged for the most part and all that crap will be gone.Refilling with concentrate ELC and topping off ith distilled water is the only way to go on these trucks


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

My fathers 99 e350 7.3 has just under 400k, The truck has been over weight since the day he bought it, Im talking hes and old time plumber who doesnt beleive in throwing pipe away, any how I have an 04 6.0 and had nothing but problems since the day I bought it, I cant see the 6.0 in any year out last a 7.3 brick s""t house


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

my buddy who i learned most of my knowledge of the 6.0 from, has 550k on his powerstroke utility body.... the owner takes care of the truck... the truck will take care of the owner. rear these threads if you own a 6.0

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-0-tech-files/173767-things-consider-about-owning-6-0l.html
http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-...er-still-difference-temps-21.html#post2063212


----------

